# "Quick" drywall patch



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

People are getting closer to giving you cheap on site color reading (there are commercial portable units that are better):

http://www.appbrain.com/app/color-reader/com.tweber.ColorReader#descriptionsection

Behr's app:

http://www.androidguys.com/2011/07/26/colorsmart-behr-android/

I sometimes color match by eye, and it can take me some time.

Here's more:

http://www.progresspaint.com/Color-IQ-Match.html


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just started a thread over in Paint to see if there's any good experience with any of the paint matching apps:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/paint-matching-apps-touchup-129549/#post1684368

I carry SW tints with me already, so if there is a decent color match app, I'll get whatever tints go with the app and match on site - no trip to the paint store for a dinky little patch. I'm keeping my fingers crossed there's a decent app / paint combo. 

Even if it just gets me close, I can adjust for second coat and be done (unless the original paint isn't compatible with with the tint system I'm using, then I have a problem unless I know what the original paint is).


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

California patch? 

This must be a BLOW OUT patch right? 

Square hole, fill hole and perimeter with mud, cut drywall 2-4" oversized, cut back of rock to size, push in mud and let paper overlap onto wall, finish as directed???

Must be a regional dialect thing, like tear away bead/zip strip/L metal from the other thread.

I have been in the drywall business in one way or another my entire professional career, and have installed many blow out patches but never heard it called a California patch, from these posts I've concluded that's what it's called elsewhere?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Mud Master said:


> California patch?
> 
> This must be a BLOW OUT patch right?
> 
> ...


Nope, I've always called it a door knob patch cuz that's usually what I do them for, so both blowout and California patch were new to me before CT. .


----------

